

Phuby : All your PHP belongs to me - laktek
http://github.com/tenderlove/phuby/tree/master

======
mahmud
This looks like just a stub; I don't see a sign of a compiler, interpreter,
runtime, or any embedded or dynamic linking.

What exactly does it do besides evaluating PHP booleans from Ruby?

~~~
tenderlove
Please see the ext directory:

[http://github.com/tenderlove/phuby/tree/4f198354c537586aa167...](http://github.com/tenderlove/phuby/tree/4f198354c537586aa1677137cf07fc17765e6adb/ext/phuby)

and extconf.rb:

[http://github.com/tenderlove/phuby/blob/4f198354c537586aa167...](http://github.com/tenderlove/phuby/blob/4f198354c537586aa1677137cf07fc17765e6adb/ext/phuby/extconf.rb)

It is quite embedded and dynamically linked.

